# 18 Jahr´ begehrt und Rar T-Shirt jetzt erhältlich



## vinc (9. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Leute, 

wie angekündigt ist jetzt das Jubiläums-T-Shirt erhältlich.

Und weils grad so trendy ist, nur in limitierter Stückzahl ;-)

Ab sofort hier zu bestellen----> http://www.nicolai.net/9-0-Bekleidung.html








[/url][/IMG]








Einfach unter: 

[email protected] 
[email protected] 
oder 
[email protected] 

bestellen!


----------



## kephren23 (9. Oktober 2013)

NICE! Aber der order generator geht doch nicht!
Einfach über [email protected]?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (9. Oktober 2013)

Vinc sind auch welche bei den 
TrailDays 2013 beim - Bike Bauer zu bekommen ?


----------



## pillehille (9. Oktober 2013)

sieht nett aus, 
Wie sieht es eigentlich mit Nicolai XC-Trikots aus?
Hier gibt es bestimmt ein paar potentielle Abnehmer...


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Oktober 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> NICE! Aber der order generator geht doch nicht!
> ?




Stimmt...

G.


----------



## Bikenachi (9. Oktober 2013)

Yeah-XC Abnehmer!


----------



## acid-driver (9. Oktober 2013)

habs über [email protected] bestellt. wird dann an ulla weitergeleitet. Könnt anscheinend also auch direkt bei ihr bestellen.


----------



## dr.juggles (9. Oktober 2013)

wann gibts denn endlich mal neue dh/freeride trikots?


----------



## IceQ- (15. Oktober 2013)

Woher bezieht ihr eure T-Shirt ? Ich vermute wohl leider nicht bei Trigema oder ähnlich?



XC-Trikot würde ich auch immernoch Interesse haben.


----------



## kephren23 (15. Oktober 2013)

es sind Gildan Shirts!


----------



## psychoo2 (16. Oktober 2013)

T-Shirt is heute gekommen....und was soll ich sagen....gleiche geile Qualität wie die Bikes nur in Stoff 

Mia taugts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zonuk (17. Oktober 2013)

also wenns ein xc-trikot geben würde....das wäre mal richtig *FETT*
würde auch 1-2 abnehmen


----------



## kraftl (18. Oktober 2013)

XC-Trikot... Da bin ich auch dabei!


----------



## kephren23 (21. Oktober 2013)

heut angekommen 


ich finde die extra love shirts sollte es wieder geben.


----------



## wowbagger (21. Oktober 2013)

und ich finde "Radical Amusement" T-Shirts sollte es wieder geben, die sind nämlich so langsam im Ar$ch...


----------



## gwittmac (21. Oktober 2013)

wowbagger schrieb:


> und ich finde "Radical Amusement" T-Shirts sollte es wieder geben, die sind nämlich so langsam im Ar$ch...



Die fand ich auch super... und meins ist auch hinüber!


----------



## guru39 (21. Oktober 2013)

wowbagger schrieb:


> und ich finde "Radical Amusement" T-Shirts sollte es wieder geben,...............


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bodenprobe (21. Oktober 2013)

Wieviel bekommt man denn dafür, als Werbeträger zu fungieren?


----------



## kephren23 (21. Oktober 2013)

tausend Milljonen!


----------



## guru39 (21. Oktober 2013)

31.00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 Fantastyljahrden


----------



## kephren23 (22. Oktober 2013)




----------



## Benjoo1980 (22. Oktober 2013)

Bodenprobe schrieb:


> Wieviel bekommt man denn dafür, als Werbeträger zu fungieren?


Augenkrebs wenn man in den Spiegel schaut, die "Farben" gehen ja mal gar nicht....


----------



## Bodenprobe (22. Oktober 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> tausend Milljonen!



...oh boar...wo muss ich mich melden?


----------



## PoisonB (4. November 2013)

vinc schrieb:


> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> !


 
Es ist schon sehr erstaunlich wie manch einer derart solche Sprüche rausklopfen kann  

Schon mal in die Stock-Liste und in den Bikemarkt geschaut ? beides Quillt über, und dann macht "einer" noch T-Shirts mit diesem Schriftzug, und verkauft sie auch noch.   

Packt euch mal an den Kopf; auch die die sowas kaufen.  



Auch wenn ich ein guter Kumpel und Arbeitskollege vom khujand bin, werde Ich der Firma Nicolai  den Rücken kehren und mir einen anderen Mountainbike Rahmen zulegen.





Schöne Grüße aus Essen. 

Bastian. 

PS: schnell noch mein Benutzerbild aendern.


----------



## vinc (4. November 2013)

...hab ich was nicht mitbekommen? 

Was hat denn das T-Shirt mit unserer Stocklist oder dem Angebot im Bikemarkt zu tun? 

Wir feiern dieses Jahr unseren 18. Geburtstag und haben diesem zu Ehren ein T-Shirt designed. 

Um das geht es in diesem Thread. 

Wenn du (PoisonB) mir etwas sagen möchtest, melde dich gern bei mir.


----------



## wildbiker (4. November 2013)

Aufdruck gefällt und hätte am liebsten auch eins, nur das grau des T-Shirts mag ich nicht, kann man das nicht in Lila oder Rosa bekommen? Könnts nicht mal was extra für Mädels machen?


----------



## PoisonB (4. November 2013)

vinc schrieb:


> Was hat denn das T-Shirt mit unserer Stocklist oder dem Angebot im Bikemarkt zu tun?
> .


 

*jeder weiß was gemeint ist *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vinc (4. November 2013)

PoisonB schrieb:


> *jeder weiß was gemeint ist *




...du möchtest also implizieren dass, weil unsere Stocklist so voll ist, das Motto des T-Shirts nicht glücklich gewählt ist.

Wie du sicherlich schon aus zuverlässigen Quellen erfahren hast, ist das Angebot der Stocklist nicht auf uns, sondern eine große nicht abgenommene Kundenorder zurückzuführen. 

Wenn es dir um das Logo oder das T-Shirt an sich geht kann ich nur sagen: "Über Geschmack lässt sich nicht streiten."


----------



## kephren23 (4. November 2013)

@wildbiker
Ne Mädels-Edition ist schon sehr schwer, da möchte doch keine aussehen wie die andere .


----------



## wildbiker (4. November 2013)

hm... stimmt, mag auch keinen 2. haben der das gleiche Bike vom Aufbau her hat wie ich...  Aber trotzdem könnte das T-Shirt doch nen etwas körperbetonten Schnitt haben und natürlich freie Farbwahl wär schön...


----------



## trailterror (4. November 2013)

@ vinc

ich vermute, dass der hintergedanke von PoisonB's aussagen der ist, dass doch nicht ganz wenige treue kunden sich von -N-, wegen jüngsten aussagen, unternehmensentscheidungen, auf die füsse getreten fühlten und sich bereits verabschiedet haben oder eben auf dem sprung sind.....solches bestimmt schweren herzens aber eben konsequent. deshalb wirkt die aussage "begehrt und rar" für ähnlich denkende wie eine farce


----------



## AM_Heizer (4. November 2013)

Ich finde so langsam reichts mal.....hier persönlich zu werden ist nicht korrekt. Wenn einem anscheinend etwas so am Herzen liegt, kann man doch da anrufen oder ne Mail schreiben, anstatt selbst hier Sprüche zu klopfen.


----------



## kephren23 (4. November 2013)

AM_Heizer schrieb:


> Ich finde so langsam reichts mal.....hier persönlich zu werden ist nicht korrekt. Wenn einem anscheinend etwas so am Herzen liegt, kann man doch da anrufen oder ne Mail schreiben, anstatt selbst hier Sprüche zu klopfen.



Seh ich auch so, vorallem hier andere User anzugreifen ist keine Art und Weise.
Sehr kindisches Verhalten.


 @wildbiker
Okay jemand mit nem gleichen Aufbau wie ich möchte ich auch nich , da werd ich böse.
So nen Shirt würde dann aber mal 50 kosten, denn die sind wirklich aufwendig bedruckt und alles in Einzelanfertigung auf Bestellung is viel Aufwand.


----------



## Martin1508 (4. November 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> @_wildbiker_
> Okay jemand mit nem gleichen Aufbau wie ich möchte ich auch nich , da werd ich böse.


 
Also du glaubst doch wohl nicht im Ernst, dass es noch mal so nen Patienten gibt wie dich welcher so ein Ion auf die Beine stellt. Rein mathematisch sicherlich, aber praktisch no way.


----------



## Martin1508 (4. November 2013)

PoisonB schrieb:


> Es ist schon sehr erstaunlich wie manch einer derart solche Sprüche rausklopfen kann
> 
> Schon mal in die Stock-Liste und in den Bikemarkt geschaut ? beides Quillt über, und dann macht "einer" noch T-Shirts mit diesem Schriftzug, und verkauft sie auch noch.
> 
> ...


 
Alter Falter, laufen hier Leute rum. Die schaffen es sogar einen T-Shirt Diskussions-Thread zu einem Massaker und einer Anhäufung von persönlichen Anfeindungen verkommen zu lassen. 

Manmanman!


----------



## kephren23 (4. November 2013)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Also du glaubst doch wohl nicht im Ernst, dass es noch mal so nen Patienten gibt wie dich welcher so ein Ion auf die Beine stellt. Rein mathematisch sicherlich, aber praktisch no way.



Das will ich doch stark hoffen! 
IS auch mittlerweile fast fertig .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (4. November 2013)

PoisonB schrieb:


> *jeder weiß was gemeint ist *



Basti all das nachtreten bringt doch nix.
"bisher" hat die Fa. NICOLAI super arbeite abgeliefert, 


Ich denke wir sind bei Last nun bestens aufgehoben.


bis morgen aufe arbeit.


----------



## Tuti (4. November 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> @ vinc
> 
> ich vermute, dass der hintergedanke von PoisonB's aussagen der ist, dass doch nicht ganz wenige treue kunden sich von -N-, wegen jüngsten aussagen, unternehmensentscheidungen, auf die füsse getreten fühlten und sich bereits verabschiedet haben oder eben auf dem sprung sind.....solches bestimmt schweren herzens aber eben konsequent. deshalb wirkt die aussage "begehrt und rar" für ähnlich denkende wie eine farce


----------



## guru39 (4. November 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> ich vermute, dass der hintergedanke von PoisonB's aussagen der ist, dass doch nicht ganz wenige treue kunden sich von -N-, wegen jüngsten aussagen, unternehmensentscheidungen, auf die füsse getreten fühlten und sich bereits verabschiedet haben oder eben auf dem sprung sind.....solches bestimmt schweren herzens aber eben konsequent. deshalb wirkt die aussage "begehrt und rar" für ähnlich denkende wie eine farce



Warum kehrst du Nicolai nicht auch den Rücken zu? 

Ich fände das eine gute Idee


----------



## kephren23 (4. November 2013)




----------



## guru39 (4. November 2013)




----------



## trailterror (5. November 2013)

Jetzt gehts dann wohl ans eingemachte. Der N händler ist ehrlich, wird trotzig und unsachlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (5. November 2013)

wo bitte bin ich unsachlich?


----------



## beetle (5. November 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> Jetzt gehts dann wohl ans eingemachte. Der N händler ist ehrlich, wird trotzig und unsachlich.



Mimimi!


----------



## gruftidrop (5. November 2013)

Also mein böser, böser Bäcker hat jetzt meine Lieblingsbrötchen nicht mehr im Angebot, der Böse!
Ich hatte diese Brötchen lange Jahre gekauft und mit Genuss gegessen.
Und jetzt verkauft der böse, böse, böse Bäcker diese meine Lieblingsbrötchen nicht mehr.
Das muss ich jetzt aber jedem, der es wissen will, und vor allem auch
jedem, der es nicht wissen will, sofort und möglichst oft und gebetsmühlenartig immer wieder und wieder erzählen.

Ich könnte natürlich auch ganz einfach zu einem anderen Bäcker gehen.
Dort könnte ich meine Lieblingsbrötchen - oder ähnliche - oder sogar noch viel bessere -  ganz einfach kaufen.

Aber dann wüsste ja gar niemand, daß mein jahrelanger "Stammbäcker"
meine Lieblingsbrötchen nicht mehr im Angebot hat.
Und das geht ja gar nicht -  folglich fühle ich mich dazu berufen, diese
Problematik allen Brötchenkäufern kund zu tun. 


Offensichtlich sind ja in diesem Forum schon einige solcher
Spezialisten unterwegs.

Das interessiert mich allerdings  ÜBERHAUPT NICHT !

Benehmt euch einfach mal wie Erwachsene, redet bei Bedarf
persönlich mit eurem Bäcker und verschont mich
mit dem Rumgeheule.

Ich habe mir übrigens jetzt zeigen lasse, wie die Ignorieren - 
Einstellung funktioniert.
Den Ersten aus dem Forum hat es schon erwischt.


----------



## Timmy35 (5. November 2013)

So ein Bäcker hat es auch nicht einfach. Der nächste Kunde regt sich dann auf, dass es seit Jahren die gleichen Brötchen gibt und beschwert sich, dass der Bäcker keine neuen Brötchensorten herstellt.


----------



## AM_Heizer (5. November 2013)

Mal angenommen, man backt die Brötchen ein paar Zoll grösser, werden die dann weicher in der Mitte ?? *hust*

Edit : mal abgesehen von dem Spam wär ich dafür, wenn sich alle (derjenige von der Seite vorher mal ausgenommen ) wieder lieb haben .


----------



## gruftidrop (5. November 2013)

Vorsicht Alex, sonst kommst Du auch auf die Liste


----------



## gruftidrop (5. November 2013)

Timmy35 schrieb:


> So ein Bäcker hat es auch nicht einfach. Der nächste Kunde regt sich dann auf, dass es seit Jahren die gleichen Brötchen gibt und beschwert sich, dass der Bäcker keine neuen Brötchensorten herstellt.


----------



## kephren23 (5. November 2013)

In Berlin sagt man Schrippen, und ich zieh jetzt mein T-Shirt an 

Man kann es halt nicht allen recht machen, nur weil du die Schrippen gut findest muss ich sie noch lange nich mögen


----------



## Timmy35 (5. November 2013)

Sind deine Schrippen auch hochglanzpoliert?


----------



## kephren23 (5. November 2013)

Hochglanz glasiert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gruftidrop (5. November 2013)

So langsam kommt hier wieder etwas Niveau rein.


----------



## beetle (5. November 2013)

Ich mag nur Extralove-Laugengebäck.


----------



## LB Jörg (5. November 2013)

Dann mag ich aber ein Effi 17 Schokohörnchen

G.


----------



## Martin1508 (5. November 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Hochglanz glasiert!



Ich mag lieber Pflaumen, Hochglanz ras...t. So, damit das Niveau nicht zu gut wird.

Gruss


----------



## gruftidrop (5. November 2013)

offensichtlich bist Du der Einzige, welcher noch
das Thema dieses Threads im Hinterkopf (oder sonstwo )
hat.


----------



## AM_Heizer (5. November 2013)




----------



## goegolo (6. November 2013)

gruftidrop schrieb:


> Also mein böser, böser Bäcker hat jetzt meine Lieblingsbrötchen nicht mehr im Angebot, der Böse!
> Ich hatte diese Brötchen lange Jahre gekauft und mit Genuss gegessen.
> Und jetzt verkauft der böse, böse, böse Bäcker diese meine Lieblingsbrötchen nicht mehr.
> Das muss ich jetzt aber jedem, der es wissen will, und vor allem auch
> ...



Warum nur denke ich bei dem Kommentar an diesen Vogel?!


----------



## gruftidrop (6. November 2013)

goegolo schrieb:


> Warum nur denke ich bei dem Kommentar an diesen Vogel?!



Ich denke, das kommt hin.
(es hätte bei dem Inhalt aber auch noch schlimmer kommen können.)


----------

